# Khorne Army



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

Heresy was the first forum I joined when starting 40k. I know, I'm a young-one in the hobby. Anyways, I thought I should post a log for my Khorne army here, if anywhere outside YouTube.

I'm going to repost all the videos up to my current one that discuss everything about the army. I'll post any pictures, as well. This is my second army, Nurgle being my first. I'm *not* the worlds greatest painter, in fact, I'm still learning the basics.

*The Khorne Feeling*
I wanted an army that was focused on assault. My nurgle army was built like a castle, so I wanted something different. I wanted an army dedicated to Khorne that just felt like it was all about killing things. Everything in my army should share the theme of killing things, charging forward and assaulting.

I always wanted to use some models I had as well as model up some ideas I've had. Things I wanted to use:

- Chaos Bikers
I have 8 of these guys that I got for $20 off Ebay. A great buy, and nice models, too. They were nice, they had extra bits, and they were Khorne themed. I wanted to put these guys into an army. They are what partly inspired me to get a Khorne army up.

They are fast moving, pretty tough, can help contest with turbo-boosting, and generally can get into position with meltas. They also work well assaulting. 

- Raptors
I had a set of 8 carrion wings from fantasy, and wanted to use them on Khorne 'Zerkers as Jump Packs for raptors. With a 12 inch move, meltas, and lightning claws, and Icon of Khorne, of course, they are pretty deadly in close combat.

- Khorne Berserkers
I have a whole bunch of these guys that build up when I first started, before changing over to Nurgle. I wanted to use these guys! Obvious enough.

- Land Raider
I wanted a big, power-house Land Raider. I wanted it to rush forward, deliver Berserkers and Kharn, and destroy everything in it's wrath. Besides, it's an *assault* vehicle.

- Predator
I had a red predator sitting around, and the name predator just screams attack. Set it up with cannons and bolters, and it can send out a lot of firepower.

- Defiler
Any Chaos player secretly wants to find a way to use a defiler. Despite being shot magnets and being hard to get cover with, they are awesome. Besides, it fits with the "assault" theme of the rest of the army.

Anyways, you get the general idea for the army. Obviously I don't want the army to be gimp, but it's important that the army keeps it's theme. Armor killing will be tough with the theme, but I think I can pull it off.

Anyways, up next, the start of the army.


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

*Chaos Raptors*

Started with the Chaos Raptors. I first built a Icon of Khorne.

The video can be found here:






I warn you now, I tend to ramble. A bit. 

I also go on to do a video of the completed squad, all built up.






And some more pictures.










They are a bit top heavy. I end up resolving that later. But that's the first step.

A lot of kit bashing went into this unit. Carrion wings from fantasy, warriors of chaos for some of the arms and weapons, possessed arms from chaos. I knew that I wanted two special weapons in the unit, as well as lightning claws on my champion. The special weapons are represented by the guy with the possessed arm spewing flame and the guy with the 2 bolt pistols.

I can easily switch between meltas and flamers with these guys, or have a single melta and a flamer and represent them all the same. The icond is pretty big, and it's intended to be tall. The weapon has a bolt pistol attached, though I really doubt it's needed. I'm really happy with the champion. The lightning claws are possessed claws, and he just looks nasty, as if he can tear up whatever he gets in close with.


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

*Land Raider*










So, I wanted a Land Raider, and I felt it was important that it was a center piece. It needed to be given some love. This also meant starting on it before it was even built. So, I started painting it on the inside.





































And, of course, I made a video of me basically saying the same thing over and over again.






A bit of glue, a bit of cutting, a bit of magnetizing, and here is the net result.




























Of course, I felt it was missing something. So, I did a bit more work on it.


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

*Land Raider - Painting*

Alright, so, just pretend the painting is better then what you are seeing, and I promise you, it will look good! =)










So, I get to work on painting the raider. RED!!! Yes, it's bright. Yes, it's bright red.

I'm actually fairly happy with how it is at this point. The lines are bright and strong, which I want.










However, I'm also thinking at this point that the Land Raider is missing something. Mostly because it's red. Very red.










I do a video of this as well. For some reason, people enjoy hearing me ramble. Actually, I think they just mute me. I would. My voice sounds horrible on video. Though, to be fair, I sound horrible on audio as well.






It's at this point that I decide to paint the bloodletter on the Raider.










I stole this idea from someone who use a daemon in their land raider to represent daemonic possession. I stole it hardcore. I'll admit that I really like my bloodletter. It took forever to paint, mostly because I had no clue as to what I was doing.










I would have done a video on this, but I guess I forgot.










See now, the problem is, the bloodletter looked cool, and he sorta made me figure out what my land raider was missing.






Basically, less red.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Sweet anti-jesus on a stick that is some amazing work thus far. Keep it up, I can not wait to see your entire army in relation to your Land Raider. I knight thee with my sword of +9 repping.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow.

I never liked the Chaos Land Raider, I'm glad to see others feel the same way. It's also overflowing with skulls, which are, of course, for the Skull Throne! That's exactly the type of army that looks _good_ tearing the enemies' flesh from their bones! Love the Bloodletter's lightning-warp-energy sword, the highlighting on it is amazing. 

Khorne raptors = genius.

+Rep


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

wow mate this is coming along nicely.... 

don't degrade yourself, your a better painter than me.

i really love the carrion wing mate good job

+ Rep +


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Took me a minute to get over the shocking red, and then I realised I actually really like it. The bloodletter looks amazing. Definitely a +rep.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

learning the basics of painting? you my firend are a very good painter
+rep


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

jpunk said:


> Took me a minute to get over the shocking red, and then I realised I actually really like it. The bloodletter looks amazing. Definitely a +rep.


I know what you mean. Once I saw it all on the battlefield, it all came together.

I'll have some more updates soon enough. Thanks for all the compliments. Starting work on the 24 berserkers soon, so gonna have fun with that.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow! I'm loving that land raider. Especially the bloodletter, keep up the good work! +rep


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

idk what your talking about the painting will be nicer and that your paint kinda sucks...because i mean ...that is good painting man i wish i could get red like that


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

Masstadon said:


> idk what your talking about the painting will be nicer and that your paint kinda sucks...because i mean ...that is good painting man i wish i could get red like that


The red is just The Army Painter red spray paint. Works great!


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i like the landradier aot, rep+. keep it up


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

army painter red spray paint? where do you buy such a paint? i would like to know please


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

Masstadon said:


> army painter red spray paint? where do you buy such a paint? i would like to know please


You can find more out here: http://thearmypainter.com/


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Bugger me thats good work. Very impressed indeed.REP


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

A slightly older video of the raptors in progress. They are mostly done now, and I need to get them properly photographed and filmed.


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

RAWR!

Daemon Prince!

Still needs to be based, but here he is, all painted up.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

*Drolls*..................They are awesome! Seriously, if your army can't beat your opponents, their paint scheme will make them run in fear! I have been playing for nearly 2 years now and I can't paint that good yet! + rep, especially for the LR, liked that most of all, and the Prince runs a close second  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I like them, only thing is, that I think the blood on the inside of the Land Raider is a bit to bright, but I simply love the rest of it, have some rep+.


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

Flerden said:


> I like them, only thing is, that I think the blood on the inside of the Land Raider is a bit to bright, but I simply love the rest of it, have some rep+.


After putting it inside the land raider, it's not bright at all. If it was too dark, I'd imagine it wouldn't be as noticeable.


----------



## vista101 (May 15, 2009)

Omg dude you are an incredibe painter, I love the way you have dont the land raider the chaos raptors were a storke of genious they look unique and fantastic! The army is a definate WIN! I would love to see the finished army together in one picture. ++ rep ++


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

vista101 said:


> Omg dude you are an incredibe painter, I love the way you have dont the land raider the chaos raptors were a storke of genious they look unique and fantastic! The army is a definate WIN! I would love to see the finished army together in one picture. ++ rep ++


So would I. When I finally get it done, you'll see.

Right now, I am working toward a Dec 13th tourney at 1500 points. I'm combining my Nurgle forces with my Khorne forces. This means getting some of the Nurgle guys up to par and looking good (Yeah, I know, Nurgle. looking good?) I'll get a picture of this up there when it's done.

But once that tourney is done with, I'll be back to work on the Khorne army.


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

Daemon Prince has been based. Haven't gotten much done lately. Been playing a lot, had some parties to attend, and got some non-40k gaming in as well.

Tomorrow I plan on working on either Plague Marines or 'Zerkers for the December tourney I'm attending.










If there is one thing this picture does well is it really makes the highlighting on the wings stand out, and really makes it look like you are looking at translucent wings.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Why hello there! I didn't know you were on Heresy, may I quickly say that I really like your battle reports. I went on the first page and I'm like hang on! That looks a lot like that battle report dude's Land Raider.....wait a minute....he's an imposter!.....no that can't be it...... seriously though you have some good reports and much skill with a paintbrush. +rep


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

That demon prince is effin lovely. Just lovely. Well done.


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> Why hello there! I didn't know you were on Heresy, may I quickly say that I really like your battle reports. I went on the first page and I'm like hang on! That looks a lot like that battle report dude's Land Raider.....wait a minute....he's an imposter!.....no that can't be it...... seriously though you have some good reports and much skill with a paintbrush. +rep


Heresy was the first forum that I really joined when I started 40k, so of all, it's the place I prefer to... hang out? But yeah, glad you like my stuff and glad you enjoy the battle reports. I love watching battle reports like the ones I make, and I can never find enough. I figure if I put out good, high quality battle reports, I might encourage others to do the same, and provide me with entertainment.

So really, it's all just me trying to get what I want, selfish git that I am.


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

Just an update, no pics at the moment. I have a tourney coming up in 2 weeks, and I'm fielding a mix of Nurgle and Khorne units. I'm currently working on finishing up the khorne units, and getting the Nurgle units quality up a notch. I want to go into the tourney with the best painted army. This means the Khorne army isn't the primary focus. That being said, I'm still painting a single Khorne Berserker squad up so it's not a complete loss. I'll get a picture up of the other units tomorrow.

I really need to come up with a better way of doing pictures quickly and easily.

Maybe I should change the thread title from "Khorne Army" to "Chaos Space Marines WIP"?

Anyways, back to painting.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some very nice work in here, I am particularly impressed with the wings of the prince. Well done.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Some very nice work in here, I am particularly impressed with the wings of the prince. Well done.


I second that, the wings look almost translucent!
(would have been more +rep but I'm not allowed to give more)


----------

